

Git grep - cpaige34
https://nodevine.com/library/git-grep-can-increase-your-productivity-by-50

======
pavel_lishin
Where's the rest of the content? All I see is this:
<http://i.imgur.com/7iqA15C.png>

Also, the author has committed the grave sin of not including a date on their
post.

